
Crypto Wars - throw0101a
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_Wars
======
throw0101a
With the US AG agitating for back doors:

* [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/tech-firms-can-a...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/tech-firms-can-and-must-put-backdoors-in-encryption-ag-barr-says/)

* [https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/23/william-barr-consumers-sec...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/23/william-barr-consumers-security-risks-backdoors/)

I figured it'd be useful to remind ourselves that we've kind of been through
this before. At least with open source software, the old solutions can perhaps
be revived if needed:

* [https://wiki.debian.org/non-US](https://wiki.debian.org/non-US)

